

Duck, Duck, Google - dwwoelfel
http://duckduckgoogle.com

======
cstross
I'm seeing a blank page there.

Yes, I'm blocking javascript from untrusted sites (and blocking _all_ flash by
default). No, I'm not impressed. (How about some sensible default content --
for the paranoid, or the visually handicapped -- to explain what it's all
about?)

~~~
StavrosK
Mine just redirects to duckduckgo.com...

~~~
dwwoelfel
That's pretty much all it does. It also redirects to google.com with an
expected value of six visits. It's sort of a vague representation of the game
duck, duck, goose.

------
blahedo
Has Google bought up this domain, then? I'm just getting redirected to
google.com

